# Viele SSDs und USB-Sticks lassen sich nicht sicher löschen



## Newsfeed (23 Februar 2011)

Ein Forscherteam beschreibt, unter welchen Umständen auch nach dem mehrfachen Überschreiben von Solid-State Disks noch Datenreste zurückbleiben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

